# Original Poster (OP)



## fenixpollo

How would you say “original poster” in Spanish? In this forum, we use the abbreviation “OP” frequently to refer to the person who asked the question / who opened the thread.

The English Wikipedia page has a good description, but the current Spanish version of this page doesn’t include this section.


> A thread is defined by a title, an additional description that may summarize the intended discussion, and an opening or original post (common abbreviation *OP*, which can also mean *original poster*), which opens whatever dialogue or makes whatever announcement the poster wished.


Source: Internet forum - Wikipedia

There’s a previous thread on a related topic(Well now, looks like the OP has been outed + Methinks that the OP was trying to pull), but nobody in that old thread provided a translation for OP – they just explained the term.

I can’t think of a short or easy way to say it that would sound natural, so I usually say *la persona que hizo la pregunta*. I’m looking for alternative yet natural phrases, in the hopes of finding something shorter – even something that could be abbreviated, in the same way that Original Poster can be abbreviated to OP. I doubt it’s possible since forums like this one tend to favor English terminology, but my goal is to communicate better with Spanish-speaking forum members.

Sample sentence: The thread is long, but somewhere in the middle of it, the original poster returned to clarify his question.

My attempt: El hilo es largo, pero en algún momento en medio de la conversación, la persona que hizo la pregunta regresó para aclarar su duda.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Circunflejo

Yo acostumbro a decir _quien abrió el hilo_.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Lo más conciso que se me ocurre: *el creador del hilo.*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Para mí la mejor opción es "quien abrió el hilo"  como dice Circunflejo.


----------



## franzjekill

El "PP", nada que ver con la política, el primer preguntador, o peor, el primer preguntón .
Aunque ambos términos son recogidos por el DRAE, el primero es de escaso uso y el segundo es francamente burlón.
Me quedo con cualquiera de las expresiones que ya han dicho...


----------



## Circunflejo

Athos de Tracia said:


> Lo más conciso que se me ocurre: *el creador del hilo.*


No es más conciso que quien abrió el hilo y excluye a las creadoras de hilos.


----------



## Pablo75

Según WR:



*poster* _n_(person in internet forum)participante _n común_posteador, posteadora _nm, nf_colaborador, colaboradora _nm, nf_


Por tanto, "posteador original/inicial" debería funcionar, aunque el uso sea opinable. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que es un término de la jerga de los foros, y aquí estamos en un foro.

Publicar, mejor que "postear" - Departamento de Educación  Departamento de Educación - Pero "publicador" por "poster" no me agrada.



fenixpollo said:


> The English Wikipedia page has a good description, but the current Spanish version of this page doesn’t include this section.



Foro (Internet) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Mi sugerencia/preferencia sería:

*Creador del hilo* (como indica Athos de Tracia en #4)

*Iniciador (del hilo/tema)*



Circunflejo said:


> y excluye a las creadoras de hilos


Respeto tu idea, pero yo no lo creo así.


----------



## Magazine

Una buena solución sería "MO", mensaje original, también se podría interpretar como "mensajero original", con lo que tendríamos una manera corta de decir lo mismo que "OP". 

También me parece original y concisa la idea de Athos,  creador del hilo, por ejemplo: CdH


----------



## Circunflejo

Pablo75 said:


> Respeto tu idea, pero yo no lo creo así.


No es una idea mía. Es un hecho factual y, como tal, no es cuestión de fe. Usar creador para referirse a una creadora es tan gramaticalmente incorrecto como usar creadora para referirse a un creador.


----------



## Graciela J

Circunflejo said:


> No es una idea mía. Es un hecho factual y, como tal, no es cuestión de fe. Usar creador para referirse a una creadora es tan gramaticalmente incorrecto como usar creadora para referirse a un creador.



Pues cuando sea una mujer la que escribió el primer mensaje se pone "la creadora".  Pero entonces todos (todas, todes, todis, todus   ) deberían especificar su sexo o género.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Lamento profundamente que mi intervención esté creando semejante polémica y que nos aleje del tema de este hilo. 
No era mi intención y, por supuesto, no pretendía excluir a nadie. De hecho, en muchas ocasiones, y debido al nombre de usuario que elegí para participar en estos foros, se ha pensado que yo era un hombre. Jamás me ha preocupado y cuando ha sido necesario, me he tomado la libertad y molestia de informar sobre mi sexo, a pesar de parecerme totalmente irrelevante porque lo que importa aquí es la información o la ayuda que todos y cada uno de nosotros podamos brindar.

Ahora bien, para seguir con el ejemplo de WR, no todos los participantes indican su sexo y no nos ponemos a comprobar los datos personales de los participantes para contestar. Así que pido disculpas y rectifico mi modesta propuesta a fin de no molestar a nadie.

*El/la creador/a del hilo.*


----------



## Circunflejo

Graciela J said:


> Pues cuando sea una mujer la que escribió el primer mensaje se pone "la creadora". Pero entonces todos (todas, todes, todis, todus  ) deberían especificar su sexo o género.


 Sin embargo, _quien abrió el hilo_ es más corto que la creadora del hilo, nos evita tener que andar mirando el sexo que especificó el miembro que escribió el primer mensaje y si no ha especificado ninguno, nos evita tener que especular al respecto. Los mismos problemas que ofrece creador/a, los ofrece preguntador/a, iniciador/a, mensajero/a y cualquier otro término en el que la grafía para expresar el género femenino no coincida con la que se utiliza para expresar el género masculino.


----------



## Elcanario

Se me ocurre: 
Consulta Original y Consultante Original.
Un saludo.


----------



## Pablo75

Circunflejo said:


> Usar creador para referirse a una creadora es tan gramaticalmente incorrecto como usar creadora para referirse a un creador.



No lo pienso así (para no confundir con la expresión "creer", no relacionada con la fe). Entiendo que estamos discutiendo sobre la validez gramatical (o la no validez) de usar "creador" o "iniciador" u otras como término genérico, bajo las "reglas" del castellano; y no sobre cuestiones de lenguaje sexista o cosa parecida. De lo contrario es off topic y no corresponde a este ámbito.

Para apoyar mi afirmación de que es perfectamente válido, por favor ver: Género gramatical - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Cito:
"El género es una propiedad lingüística en un idioma, y no hay una necesidad lógica en su relación al sexo biológico."
"El género masculino es la forma no marcada o inclusiva."


Aclarado esto,



Magazine said:


> Una buena solución sería "MO", mensaje original, también se podría interpretar como "mensajero original", con lo que tendríamos una manera corta de decir lo mismo que "OP".



Me parece la mejor opción hasta aquí. Voy con Magazine.


----------



## Circunflejo

Pablo75 said:


> Entiendo que estamos discutiendo sobre la validez gramatical (o la no validez) de usar "creador" o "iniciador" u otras como término genérico, bajo las "reglas" del castellano





Pablo75 said:


> "El género es una propiedad lingüística en un idioma, y no hay una necesidad lógica en su relación al sexo biológico."
> "El género masculino es la forma no marcada o inclusiva."


 Estoy de acuerdo con ambas citas, pero eso no apoya su


Pablo75 said:


> afirmación de que es perfectamente válido


El primer mensaje de cualquier hilo lo ha escrito una persona concreta y ello es incompatible con el empleo del género no marcado ya que este requiere que se esté haciendo referencia a varias personas. La RAE dedica al género no marcado el 2.2 de la NGLE. Le recomiendo que se lo lea y si encuentra un solo ejemplo de uso de género no marcado para referirse a una única persona (o animal, o planta, o árbol, o cosa, o...), hágamelo saber.


----------



## Pablo75

Circunflejo said:


> este requiere que se esté haciendo referencia a varias personas



Cita1:
[ El género no marcado referido a personas aparece en dos contextos:

Se trata de un *grupo mixto*: «Se reunieron los ministros» (en casos donde también hay ministras).
Se *desconoce* el sexo de la persona: «Un buen abogado siempre debe ser íntegro». ]
Fuente: Género no marcado - Wikilengua

En este caso, el sexo de la persona es desconocido (salvo que el OP desee especificarlo), incomprobable e irrelevante.

Cita2:
[ Al igual que en otras lenguas, en español el masculino es el género no marcado, sobre todo si se usa en plural, lo que quiere decir que incluye normalmente a los individuos de los dos sexos”. Y concluye: “El empleo del *masculino no es un uso discriminatorio, sino un recurso básico de economía lingüística *que busca conseguir el máximo de información con el mínimo de elementos” ] (El subrayado me pertenece.)

Fuente: lavanguardia.com - RAE: Los académicos afirman que el género masculino engloba a los hombres y las mujeres



fenixpollo said:


> in the hopes of finding something shorter – even something that could be abbreviated



Lo que pide el MO (término provisorio) es economía lingüistica.



Circunflejo said:


> recomiendo que se lo lea


Lamentablemente rae.es está caído. Me lo leeré para terminar de aclararme el tema. Gracias Circunflejo por el concejo y por la discusión.

Saludos a todos


----------



## swift

Circunflejo said:


> Yo acostumbro a decir _quien abrió el hilo_.


    Una forma que se adhiere a las recomendaciones de lenguaje no sexista, concisa y límpida.


Elcanario said:


> Consulta original y consultante original.


¡La mejor solución hasta ahora! Es una construcción no binaria, precisa y respetuosa de la diversidad.


----------



## Magazine

Pablo75 said:


> Lo que pide el MO (término provisorio) es *economía lingüistica.*


Eso digo , y sobre todo un término español que se parezca en algo al inglés, que es corto y conciso.



Elcanario said:


> Consulta Original y Consultante Original.



Muy bueno, Canario. 

Abreviado a CO, perfecta la propuesta.

Cualquier otra opción es demasiado larga, incluye verbos y en definitiva, no se puede abreviar, que es lo que busca el MO/CO


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> que es lo que busca el MO/CO


Podemos llamarlo MO/CO, como AC/DC. 

Me uno a CO pero como comentario/ comentarista original. Comentarista en unisex, además.
La doy como opción adicional a las ya existentes.


----------



## Ballenero

Yo alguna vez he usado
"el/la consultante" (sin original).
En cualquier caso prefiero 
"consultante inicial".


----------



## sarah_

Ballenero said:


> *Yo alguna vez he usado
> "el/la consultante"* (sin original).
> En cualquier caso prefiero
> "consultante inicial".


Claro, es que 'original' o 'inicial' no tiene mucho sentido, desde mi punto de vista, porque la especificación no sería necesaria.
Solo hay una consulta y un/a consultante por hilo.


----------



## swift

sarah_ said:


> Solo hay una consulta y un/a consultante por hilo.


Esto no es cierto. Cada tanto, hilos antiguos son reactivados por consultantes que no tuvieron ocasión de tomar parte en la discusión original.


----------



## gengo

sarah_ said:


> Claro, es que 'original' o 'inicial' no tiene mucho sentido, desde mi punto de vista, porque la especificación no sería necesaria.
> Solo hay una consulta y un/a consultante por hilo.



Good point, and that differs from the English OP, because there can be many posters and posts in a thread.  But that means we would still have to spell out the whole word, since we can't really use a one-letter acronym of C.


----------



## Magazine

Gengo, you as an English speaker, which would you suggest? Or which of the proposals do you think is easier to understand? 

Fenixpollo , what do _you_ think?


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> Gengo, you as an English speaker, which would you suggest? Or which of the proposals do you think is easier to understand?



It has nothing to do with NESs, since it is a Spanish abbreviation we are coining.  Therefore, what sounds natural to you NSSs is the only important thing.  Personally, I like CI, CO, and MO, but again, it should be up to you native speakers.

However, I'm all for adopting an abbreviation that we can use here on WR.  Over time, people will start understanding it more and more.  After all, even new NES foreros often don't understand what OP stands for (or NES and NSS, for that matter).


----------



## swift

Lo interesante es que la consulta de @fenixpollo es doble: abarca tanto la forma plena como la forma abreviada, así que este hilo no debería limitarse a intentar de encontrar una sigla o una abreviatura a toda costa. En español, el uso de abreviaturas y acrónimos es mucho menos común que en inglés. Por ejemplo, para OG (Original Gangster), en español se usaría una perífrasis con _de la vieja escuela_ o _de la vieja guardia_ y a nadie le quita el sueño una acuciante necesidad de acortarla mediante una sigla. 

Cada lengua y cada cultura, pero sobre todo cada región, tiene sus idiosincracias. Lo que muchas personas practican es simplemente referirse a la persona que dio inicio a la discusión por su nombre de usuario y santas pascuas.  De hecho, para mí esta es la forma más cortés de referirse a esa persona. Pero, de ser absolutamente necesario traducir _original poster_, se han proporcionado buenas opciones: _consultante inicial_ y _quien abrió el hilo_.


----------



## fenixpollo

swift said:


> así que este hilo no debería limitarse a intentar de encontrar una sigla o una abreviatura a toda costa.


Gracias por regresarnos a tierra, swift. Efectivamente, quisiera traducir Original Poster y punto. Si alguna de las sugerencias se abrevia facilmente y naturalmente, mejor, pero no debemos alargar la conversación buscando el quinto pie al gato.

¡Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones!


----------



## sarah_

swift said:


> *Esto no es cierto*. Cada tanto, hilos antiguos son reactivados por consultantes que no tuvieron ocasión de tomar parte en la discusión original.





gengo said:


> *Good point*, and that differs from the English OP, because there can be many posters and posts in a thread.  But that means we would still have to spell out the whole word, since we can't really use a one-letter acronym of C.


¡¡A ver si os ponéis de acuerdo, jajaja!!    




swift said:


> Esto no es cierto. Cada tanto, hilos antiguos son reactivados por consultantes que no tuvieron ocasión de tomar parte en la discusión original.


Es verdad. Se reactivan hilos. A veces, años después, simplemente, se sigue contestando al OP. Pero otras, se plantea una nueva cuestión sobre el tema del hilo.
Y ahora que lo pienso... en ese caso, en inglés, al forero/ post reactivador ¿cómo se le denomina? ¿New OP? Nunca se me ha dado el caso. Porque, si fuese así, también entonces sería válido, simplemente, "nuevo consultante"


----------



## swift

sarah_ said:


> Y ahora que lo pienso... en ese caso, en inglés, ¿al forero/ post reactivador cómo se le denomina? ¿New OP? Nunca se me ha dado el caso. Porque, si fuese así, también entonces sería válido simplemente "nuevo consultante"


Reitero:


swift said:


> Lo que muchas personas practican es simplemente referirse a la persona que dio inicio a la discusión por su nombre de usuario y santas pascuas.


 Lo mismo vale para quien reactiva la discusión con una consulta nueva.

En los años que llevo en los foros, cuando no he hecho referencia al individuo, lo que he usado es “la consulta inicial”.


----------



## Magazine

fenixpollo said:


> quisiera traducir Original Poster y punto.



Pues entonces a no ser que quieras poner una frase entera te hemos dado al menos dos o tres opciones válidas:

Consulta/consultante original/inicial
Mensaje/mensajero original

Las tres se pueden abreviar: CO/CI o MO

A no ser que esto te de igual, entonces puede servirte también:

La persona que comenzó el hilo/el iniciador del hilo/quién empezó el hilo...very _wordy_, right?

(edited to make things clearer)


----------



## Circunflejo

Magazine said:


> Pues entonces a no ser que quieras poner una frase entera te hemos dado al menos dos o tres opciones válidas:
> 
> Consulta/consultante original/inicial
> Mensaje/mensajero original



No sé cuál es el problema de _poner una frase entera_. De hecho, @fenixpollo dijo en el mensaje con el que abrió el hilo:


fenixpollo said:


> I’m looking for alternative yet natural phrases



Dicho esto, _quien abrió el hilo_ es más corto que consultante original e igual de largo que consultante inicial. La opción con mensajero no me gusta no solo por aquello que cité en el mensaje número 12 sino también porque mensajero es el que lleva un mensaje y en un foro los mensajes no se llevan sino que se ponen. Dado que lo que se busca traducir es _original poster_ (no original post), consulta y mensaje no proceden.

P.S.: A @Pablo75 ya le explicaré el género no marcado por MP para no irnos de tema.


----------



## Chez

I'll tell you what I think:

PO (for posteador, posteadora original) strikes me as very neat; because the English version is OP, and we are very used to seeing acronyms with the same letters but in a different order in Spanish/English translations (NATO/OTAN; AIDS/SIDA; NGO/ONG etc)


----------



## fenixpollo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Sample sentence: The thread is long, but somewhere in the middle of it, the original poster returned to clarify his question.


Esta fue el ejemplo que inventé en mi primer mensaje.



Magazine said:


> Gengo, you as an English speaker, which would you suggest? Or which of the proposals do you think is easier to understand?
> Fenixpollo , what do you think?


Pienso que lo que dice Sarah es muy acertado: se dice “original poster” en inglés porque todos los participantes en el hilo son “posters”, y hay que indicar que te refieres al que puso el primer “post”.



sarah_ said:


> Claro, es que 'original' o 'inicial' no tiene mucho sentido, desde mi punto de vista, porque la especificación no sería necesaria.
> Solo hay una consulta y un/a consultante por hilo.


En español, no es necesario agregar lo de inicial/original/primero – con la posible excepción de la frase “mensajero original”. Entonces, modifico las sugerencias hechas en el hilo para omitir esa distinción innecesaria:

El hilo es largo, pero en algún momento en medio de la conversación, *la persona que hizo la pregunta* regresó para aclarar su duda.
…en medio de la conversación, *la persona que abrió el hilo* regresó...
…en medio de la conversación, *el creador / la creadora del hilo* regresó...
…en medio de la conversación, *el preguntador / la preguntadora* regresó...
…en medio de la conversación, *el mensajero original / la mensajera original* regresó...
…en medio de la conversación, *el/la consultante *regresó...

Me gustan las primeras dos sugerencias porque suenan más natural, pero no me gustan por ser tan largas. Por lo tanto prefiero *el/la creador/a del hilo*; pero mi favorito es *el/la consultante* por ser tan conciso.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Ayer busqué la traducción online, y sólo encontré 'creador del hilo'.

Is there a Spanish equivalent for "OP"?




Chez said:


> I'll tell you what I think:
> 
> PO (for posteador, posteadora original) strikes me as very neat; because the English version is OP, and we are very used to seeing acronyms with the same letters but in a different order in Spanish/English translations (NATO/OTAN; AIDS/SIDA; NGO/ONG etc)



  


Lo que yo saco en conclusión de todo este hilo, es que no existe un término claro que esté en uso en español, y por eso estamos todos tratando de inventárnoslo.

La Academia no lo incluye, que yo sepa...

La adopción / adaptación del anglicismo correspondiente, es lo que corresponde - como es práctica habitual tanto en la tecnología, como en muchos otros campos. Y por varias razones:

- Por familiaridad
(con el término de uso habitual en inglés).
- Por facilidad de comprensión
(por analogía con el inglés).
- Por práctico y directo.
(por ser un término 'autodefinido', que se entiende inmediatamente)
- Por sintético.
(fácilmente reducible a acrónimos)




Circunflejo said:


> Yo acostumbro a decir _quien abrió el hilo_.



Esta opción no me gusta, por varias razones...


1- Frase de relativo
La primera de todas es que, en vez de ser un nombre, se trata de una frase de relativo, que comienza por 'quien...'.

Eso le imprime un giro a la expresión que le resta énfasis y claridad. La hace haciéndola demasiado indirecta, y vaga, quitándole rotundidad y directez,

El término de 'creador' cuenta con la ventaja de ser un sustantivo, establecidos gramaticalmente y en el uso de la lengua en su empleo para 'denominar' las cosas.

O séase, es más claro, más definido, y más concreto un nombre que u a frase de relativo.


2- Pronunciación y acento:
Fonéticamente - prosódicamente, acentualmente - resulta más débil, por ese uso de 'quien' en sustitución de una palabra de acento más enfático como los nombres.

Carece de fuerza, y es menos rotunda que una opción con un nombre como 'creador', que tiene un carácter más rotundo, con una connotación más activa y dinámica...


3- Uso
Además, se trata de una fórmula anticuada o arcaizante, que no tiene virtualidad en el uso diario, o vigente de la lengua.

Menos aún, en el corriente uso actual de las redes, caracterizadas por el lenguaje de jerga, juvenil, abreviado, urgente y desinhibido.

Ajeno a Academias o gramáticas - no pocas veces, 'agramatical'...

Imagínatelos..., diciendo 'quien esto escribe'
- o cosas parecidas... 


En todo caso, el término 'creador', como muchos otros nombres acabados en '-or' ('doctor', 'director', 'autor', etc) permiten el uso igualmente para ambos géneros - aun cuando exista el término específicamente femenino.

Como muy bien indicaba Pablo75:


Pablo75 said:


> Se *desconoce* el sexo de la persona: «Un buen abogado siempre debe ser íntegro».
> Fuente: Género no marcado - Wikilengua


----------



## Ballenero

Yo jamás diré OP si estoy hablando en español/castellano.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Bueno, se trataría de la 'adopción' del anglicismo -  el anglicismo adaptado:

- PO
- Póster original


(*) Edición:
Corregido en la tilde de 'póster'.


----------



## Circunflejo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Esta opción no me gusta


Para gustos, los colores.


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Poster


Eso no es castellano, lo siento.


----------



## swift

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Póster original


En muchos lugares, esto se entendería como un afiche o cartel original.


----------



## michelmontescuba

PC - primera consulta, primer consultante.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Gracias a este hilo por fin entiendo lo de CO. Quiero decir que en su contexto sí entendía que hablaban del OP, pero mi cerebro sólo lo podía traducir como monóxido de carbono   
Por ahora me sigo quedando con "la pregunta original"


----------



## Richard Dick

My take: OP= participante original, (PO).


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

swift said:


> En muchos lugares, esto se entendería como un afiche o cartel original.



La idea central no es el término 'póster' en sí, sino mantener la formulación del término inglés. 

Por un lado, para que sea inmediatamente reconocible, en similitud con el inglés.

Y, también, para que sea a la vez fácilmente asimilable (por una comunidsd de usuarios que ya conocen / usan el término en inglés / en español).


Sencillamente, habría que buscar un nombre relevante en español, bien el 'participante' que apunta Richard Dick, o el 'posteador' que propuso Pablo75. 

- PO => Participante original (Richard Dick)
- PO => Posteador original  (Pablo75)


Yo en 'posteador' veo el inconveniente de que no es una morfología muy natural para los hablantes españoles, ya que el término 'posteador' me parece  más de uso en Latinoamérica, pero pudiera usarse 'participante' - o usar dos o más términos a los dos lados del charco (o de forma variable, según los distintos países).


----------



## Circunflejo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> La idea central no es el término 'póster' en sí, sino mantener la formulación del término inglés.


Si quieres mantener la formulación del término inglés —decisión esta ya de por sí discutible—, tendrías que mantener OP y buscar la forma de darle significado en castellano a dichas iniciales.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

fenixpollo said:


> How would you say “original poster” in Spanish?




Note that 'OP' ('Original poster') has two possible different meanings:

1- The post / message that opens the thread
- first post.
2- The person / forum user who opens the thread
- first poster.

Here, we seem to have focused exclusively on the second meaning.


*(*) Google Search
- OP (3)*
5. (in online forums or comment pages) original post (or poster).

OP - Google Search


(*) Edit:
Edited in the reference to 'original poster', which should rather be to 'OP'.


----------



## joseluisblanco

El/la *O*riginador/a de la *P*regunta (del Post/ de la Problemática).
Queda claro que en español se piensa distinto que en inglés.
Las abreviaturas (como ya se dijo) no son tan usuales en español. Tal vez porque somos más lelos 
Tampoco es habitual apocopar palabras, como "math" por mathematics, no me acuerdo más ejemplos pero se entiende.
Lo mejor, para satisfacer la cuestión planteada por el/la OP (¿operador principal? ¿ornamentador prodigioso? ) debería ser algo como
*"La merced de quien atreviose a confiar en primer término sus angustias a este foro" LMDQAACEPTSAAEF*
O algo por el estilo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

joseluisblanco said:


> El/la *O*riginador/a de la *P*regunta (del Post/ de la Problemática).
> Queda claro que en español se piensa distinto que en inglés.
> Las abreviaturas (como ya se dijo) no son tan usuales en español. Tal vez porque somos más lelos
> Tampoco es habitual apocopar palabras, como "math" por mathematics, no me acuerdo más ejemplos pero se entiende.
> Lo mejor, para satisfacer la cuestión planteada por el/la OP (¿operador principal? ¿ornamentador prodigioso? ) debería ser algo como
> *"La meced de quien atreviose a confiar en primer término sus angustias a este foro" LMDQAACEPTSAAEF*
> O algo por el estilo.


El Originador de la Pregunta. ¡Excelente! Espero que con esto quede zanjado el asunto. OP - Original Poster - Originador de la Pregunta. Habrá que hacerte un diploma o algo.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Gracias, pero yo igual me quedo con *LMDQAACEPTSAAEF *


----------



## Circunflejo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Note that 'Original poster' has two possible different meanings:
> 
> 1- The post / message that opens the thread
> - first post.
> 2- The person / forum user who opens the thread
> - first poster.


No. Meaning 1 doesn't appy to original poster but to original post.



michelmontescuba said:


> El Originador de la Pregunta. ¡Excelente! Espero que con esto quede zanjado el asunto


Excluye a todas las originadoras de preguntas así que no zanja nada.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Note that 'Original poster' has two possible different meanings:
> 
> 1- The post / message that opens the thread
> - first post.
> 2- The person / forum user who opens the thread
> - first poster.
> 
> Here, we seem to have focused exclusively on the second meaning.


I don't think this is accurate. Poster means a person who posts. What you may have meant is that the acronym OP can mean original post or original poster.

Cross-posted. Or cross-postered.



Circunflejo said:


> Excluye a todas las originadoras de preguntas así que no zanja nada.


¿Ya no se usa el masculino como género gramatical no marcado? Pregunto.


----------



## Circunflejo

TheCrociato91 said:


> ¿Ya no se usa el masculino como género gramatical no marcado? Pregunto.


Me remito a lo que dije en el último párrafo del mensaje 15 de este mismo hilo y si te queda alguna duda te lo explico por MP como se lo expliqué a aquel usuario.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

TheCrociato91 said:


> ¿Ya no se usa el masculino como género gramatical no marcado? Pregunto.


Perdón que me meta, y no sé si esto dijo Circun en el mensaje 15, pero por más que el masculino en general incluya hombres y mujeres, en el caso de alguien que abre un hilo, o es varón o es mujer. O sea, entiendo que en este caso no puedes decir "el creador", si la que lo abrió es marsianitoh (por poner un ejemplo difícil, pues su nombre no te aclara si es hombre o mujer).

Yo creo que lo de buscar unas siglas en castellano va a ser difícil. Ya han escrito por ahí arriba que, a diferencia del inglés, no se estila tanto. Me gusta la opción de "quien abrió el hilo". Desde luego no pasa nada por escribir unas cuantas palabras.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Entendido, gracias a ambos.


----------



## swift

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Note that 'Original poster' has two possible different meanings:
> 1- The post / message that opens the thread
> - first post.
> 2- The person / forum user who opens the thread
> - first poster.


Esto es inexacto. Lo que sí es cierto es que OP puede ser la abreviatura tanto de “original post” como de “original poster”.


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Here, we seem to have focused exclusively on the second meaning.


Porque es lo que estaba pidiendo @fenixpollo. 

Este hilo se fue por el lado de los tomates y se convirtió en un ovillo enmarañado. Una lástima.


----------



## Aviador

Yo he vivido feliz participando en este y otros foros sin que me haya hecho falta algo como ese "OP" u otra sigla. Acostumbro a referirme a los compañeros de foro que abren un hilo y hacen una consulta por su nombre de usuario. Por ejemplo, en este caso pondría algo como _La pregunta con la que Fenixpollo abrió este hilo hace más de tres meses_..., usualmente agregando el enlace a esa consulta, sobre todo si el hilo se ha hecho muy largo.


----------



## Magazine

Aviador said:


> Yo he vivido feliz participando en este y otros foros sin que me haya hecho falta algo como ese "OP" u otra sigla.


Habla la voz de la sabiduría  

Personalmento uso el_ nombre _del compañero a quién me refiero.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Ese no creo que sea el debate. Yo en particular he usado muchas variantes incluida OP, pero el objetivo del hilo es la pregunta de como se diría OP en español. Esa interrogante creo que ya ha sido resuelta, en mi opinión. Luego lo que cada cual quiera hacer con su vida es asunto de cada cual.


----------



## Magazine

michelmontescuba said:


> Esa interrogante creo que ya ha sido resuelta


Hola Michel, pues cualquiera lo diría, hay 75 mensajes y tú al parecer no te das por satisfecho. 
Un saludo y buenas noches .


----------



## michelmontescuba

Magazine said:


> Hola Michel, pues cualquiera lo diría, hay 75 mensajes y tú al parecer no te das por satisfecho.
> Un saludo y buenas noches .


Aparentemente me quedé satisfecho con Originador/a de la Pregunta. Buenas noches para tí.


----------



## Richard Dick

michelmontescuba said:


> El Originador de la Pregunta. ¡Excelente! Espero que con esto quede zanjado el asunto. OP - Original Poster - Originador de la Pregunta. Habrá que hacerte un diploma o algo.


Se oye muy"forzado". Pero, la mayoría en este foro somos muy subjetivos. NADIE TIENE LA VERDAD ABSOLUTA.

¡Por eso, son las opiniones de cada individuo! Para mi, en mi gusto de mi; mio,= participante del foro, (original).


----------



## Magazine

michelmontescuba said:


> Originador/a de la Pregunta.





Richard Dick said:


> Se oye muy"forzado". Pero, la mayoría en este foro somos muy subjetivos. NADIE TIENE LA VERDAD ABSOLUTA.


Así, es  

Un saludo, Richard y feliz domingo


----------



## Elcanario

Cuando la principal motivación de la gente es llevarse el gato al agua los debates se enfangan y se vuelven improductivos. Más valen unos silencios a tiempo que muchas voces a destiempo, y el que calla no tiene por qué necesariamente otorgar.
En mi opinión los únicos que se pueden erigir en juez definitivo de este o cualquier otro debate lingüístico son los propios usuarios del lenguaje con su uso. Nadie en este ni en ningún otro foro tenemos ninguna potestad, lo único que se debe hacer es sugerir cuando la naturaleza del debate es claramente subjetiva.
Yo tengo mi preferencia y cada uno la suya. No hay nada más bonito que la diversidad. Los lectores no necesitan paternalismo, necesitan opciones y después es solo una cuestión de elección personal.
Un saludo


----------



## joseluisblanco

Richard Dick said:


> Se oye muy"forzado". Pero, la mayoría en este foro somos muy subjetivos. NADIE TIENE LA VERDAD ABSOLUTA.
> 
> ¡Por eso, son las opiniones de cada individuo! Para mi, en mi gusto de mi; mio,= participante del foro, (original).


Sí, suena forzado y lo es.

Las abreviaturas en este foro son prácticas para los foreros que gustan de, o pueden responder a múltiples consultas con frecuencia.
Pero para los que hacen consultas esporádicas (yo he pasado a veces más de un año sin ingresar) la aparición de abreviaturas puede generar confusión. Por mi parte nunca me molesta preguntar qué significan tales o cuales siglas.
No sé si existe un hilo (thread) que atienda a este tema de abreviaturas, como al comienzo de los diccionarios, con lo que todo lo discutido en este hilo quedaría por lo menos ajustado a una convención, o si algún moderador consideraría útil formalizar el asunto.
Saludos


----------



## Agró

Voy a hacer una propuesta:

PQ

Cuando vi OP por primera vez no supe qué significaba exactamente pero no me costó demasiado deducirlo. Podría pasar lo mismo con PQ.

¿Qué representa la P?
Primer/a
Proto-
Primigenio/a
...

Da igual.

¿La Q?
Questionante, que no sigue las reglas pero que sirve para rotos y para descosidas.

Sé que va a haber argumentos en contra pero me da igual. Yo lo voy a usar y si cunde, bien. Si no, tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## Circunflejo

Elcanario said:


> En mi opinión los únicos que se pueden erigir en juez definitivo de este o cualquier otro debate lingüístico son los propios usuarios del lenguaje con su uso.





Elcanario said:


> No hay nada más bonito que la diversidad.





Elcanario said:


> Los lectores no necesitan paternalismo, necesitan opciones y después es solo una cuestión de elección personal.



Tres verdades como puños.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- Creador / iniciador del hilo



swift said:


> Pues…



Ayer, tras el largo debate que tuvimos aquí, hice una consulta a la 'Fundéu BBVA', el servicio de consultas lingüísticas asociado a la RAE, y ya me han respondido. Me han dicho que los términos habituales son 'creador / iniciador del hilo'.

Esta es su respuesta, 'verbatim':

"Suele hablarse de _creador/iniciador del hilo._

Saludos cordiales"


----------



## michelmontescuba

A mí personalmente me sigue pareciendo más conveniente OP. Incluso si "Originador" suena un tanto forzado, "el OP"  también se aplica a "el que Origina la Pregunta", y así ya no sonaría forzado. La razón por la que me parece buena idea es porque las siglas OP ya está establecidas y todo el mundo las reconoce a la hora de identificar al que inicia el hilo, y son utilizadas incluso en español muchas veces. El hecho de darle también un significado al las siglas en español, legitima estas siglas que ya están establecidas y justifica su uso en español, lo cual en mi opinión es conveniente y práctico, actuando así como una especie de "backronym" (retroacrónimo).


----------



## swift

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Suele hablarse de _creador/iniciador del hilo._


Sí, es lo que se planteó desde el inicio de este ovillo.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

swift said:


> Sí, es lo que se planteó desde el inicio de este ovillo.




Sí, es lo que había comentado Athos de Tracia...:


Athos de Tracia said:


> Lo más conciso que se me ocurre: *el creador del hilo.*




Después, Pablo75 la confirmó, y añadió 'Iniciador':


Pablo75 said:


> Mi sugerencia/preferencia sería:
> 
> *Creador del hilo* (como indica Athos de Tracia en #4)
> 
> *Iniciador (del hilo/tema)*




Yo también confirmé el uso de 'Creador del hilo'  (#34):


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Ayer busqué la traducción online, y sólo encontré 'creador del hilo'.




Creo que el problema está en que en el uso real se han impuesto dos términos distintos, uno como locución sustantiva ('Creador / Iniciador del hilo'), y otro como sigla ('OP')...

Son dos posibilidades distintas, y un tanto contradictorias, que no se corresponden como deberían - y como suele ocurrir en lo común:

1- Creador / Iniciador del hilo
Por un lado, el término completo, de 'Creador / Iniciador del hilo' - que presenta el problema de no corresponderse con las siglas.

2- OP
Por el otro, las siglas, que son un anglicismo. Corresponden literalmente a las siglas inglesas - sin siquiera inversión en 'PO', para adaptarse a la sintaxis castellana.


Yo creo que habría que tratar de referirse al uso real, establecido en la práctica - como se suele hacer con todos los otros términos y traducciones , y mantenerse alejado de las propuestas de traducción que se nos puedan ocurrir a nosotros.


----------



## Ballenero

Una pregunta,

¿se podría escribir _*opé*_?

"El opé dijo que...".
"La opé señaló tal...".


----------



## Gabriel

swift said:


> [sobre  _consultante original_]
> Una forma que se adhiere a las recomendaciones de lenguaje no sexista, concisa y límpida.
> ¡La mejor solución hasta ahora! Es una construcción no binaria, precisa y respetuosa de la diversidad.


Más o menos, o sí pero por ahora.
Pero algunos sustantivos derivados de los adjetivos terminados en -nte (a veces llamados participios activos), a su vez derivados de verbos, que originalmente eran neutros en cuanto  género, hoy ya no lo son.

Por ejemplo:

Verbo: Presidir
Adjetivo: Presidente (que preside)
Sustantivo: Presidente (quien preside)

Este sutantivo debería se neutrísimo ya que 1) los verbos son neutros, "que preside" es neutro, "quien preside" es neutro, y presidente es un sustantivo terminado en -nte que se consideran neutros.

Sin embargo, algunas presidentes se ofenden sobremanera si no les dices presidenta, y hasta la RAE hoy en día prefiere "presidenta" sobre "presidente". Y otras palabras similares están siguiendo el mismo camino (ej: gerente)

Así que quién te dice que dentro de un par de años decirle a una mujer "consultante" y no "consultanta" va a ser horriblemente ofensivo, discriminador, misógino y sexista.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Gente lindísima / nice people: creo que el hecho de que el idioma español tiene a la Real Academia Española, RAE, y el inglés no tiene equivalente es parte de que son dos _cosmovisiones_ (perdón por exagerar) diferentes.
Me parece muy bien que se debata y discuta sobre asuntos como el de este hilo, porque nos hace dar argumentos basados en nuestro conocimiento, y claro, nuestra sensibilidad sobre el lenguaje, que es la estructura de nuestro pensamiento.
Noto que los angloparlantes son menos problemáticos (en general) para buscar soluciones funcionales. Esto es una opinión.
Noto que los hispanoparlantes necesitamos apoyarnos más en la "legalidad" que avale nuestros pareceres. Esto también es una opinión.

No perdamos de vista que el lenguaje es una construcción colectiva y dinámica, y es ilusorio suponer que porque alguien pretenda definir algo para la lengua, ese algo pase a hacerse realidad sin más. Por eso me pregunto a veces para qué existe nuestra RAE (esto la gente de la RAE lo sabe, no son lelos), y por otra parte también me pregunto cómo hacen en UK o en USA para arreglárselas sin un referente equivalente. Tan mal no les va.

He visto la intensidad de las discusiones de este hilo. Creo que vale la pena leerlo para encontrar argumentos valiosos, aunque también creo que de aquí no va a derivar una nueva "ley" sobre cómo traducir OP y menos que esta se aplique.

A mí se me ocurrió (#78) que los administradores del foro podrían (si cupiere) implementar un sticky con abreviaturas, no sé si sería útil, tal vez.

No obstante el debate valió la pena.


----------



## Elcanario

Bueno, el hecho de que los anglohablantes tiendan más en teoría hacia la gramática descriptiva (descriptive grammar) que a la normativa (prescriptive grammar) y que por lo tanto _parezca_ que no tienen una autoridad similar a la RAE, aunque algunas como el Oxford English Dictionary puedan parecerse en muchos aspectos, no quiere decir que se vean inmersos en el caos lingüístico ni mucho menos. En los Estados Unidos por ejemplo existe lo que se denomina Standard American English que trata sobre estos temas y sirve de guía sobre todo en el ámbito oficial, mediático, académico, etc. Y a falta de tratados de gramática tampoco es que estén. La diferencia es que no existe ninguna figura que "oficialmente" se haya erigido en garante de la corrección y la ortodoxia.

En mi opinión, en los últimos tiempos la RAE es cada vez más descriptiva y menos normativa por lo que las diferencias _en el fondo_ no son tantas. También pienso que es una institución necesaria y que tiene que haber un equilibrio entre lo normativo, por ejemplo en gramática, y lo descriptivo.

En lo concerniente a este hilo se puede señalar que una u otra opción sea acorde a la ortodoxia o no, pero al final sigue siendo una elección subjetiva, cosa que la RAE sabe de sobra y que, siendo consecuente, comienza la mayoría de sus recomendaciones con un estilo parecido a ese "*suele* hablarse de ...", *descriptivo* al cien por cien.
Un saludo


----------



## Elcanario

Lo estaba editando en este mismo momento Agró, gracias, ese y algún error más. Me resulta más fácil darle a enviar y corregir después, mala costumbre, lo sé, escribo en una tableta.
Un saludo


----------

